# HOW to CONTROL TEMPS on YOUR REVERSE FLOW or Any Stick Burner



## gary s (Mar 28, 2015)

*How to Control Temps on*​*Your Reverse Flow*​*or*​*Any Stick Burner*​*Controlling temperature is not difficult. So many people get nervous when it comes to maintaining or changing smoking temps. *

*The very best advice I can give anyone is “Get to Know Your Smoker” it is imperative. This means you are going to have to smoke more than just on the 4[sup]th[/sup], Thanksgiving or Christmas. *

*Write it down (especially people new to smoking) keep a log. Weather conditions, what you are smoking, how much fuel, what temps etc. Until you are so comfortable it is second nature.*

*Weather conditions are a Big Factor, Wind, Rain, Cold, Hot all makes a difference. I burn more wood and charcoal in the winter and run my dampers a little more open than I do in the summer. To compensate for the outside temp.*

*First let’s get the smoker ready;*

*I start by opening the door to my cook chamber, stack vent wide open, both dampers on the fire box wide open and the door on the fire box open. *

*Now here is the part where you decide how much charcoal or wood to start with.  I use this as an example since I just smoked my homemade sausage. It needed to cook for one hour at 100 ° heat only no smoke. So - I started with a chimney full of Lump (I just dumped it in the charcoal basket in the smoker un-lit).*

*  I then get out my trusty propane weed burner,  *












download.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 28, 2015











*  fire it up, light my lump then heat up the inside of my cook chamber. I go over the grates, top, both ends and RF plate. This step really helps get it up to temp pretty quick. I then shut the Cook chamber door, and fire box door leaving all the dampers wide open.*

*Once my temp was at 100 ° I cut my top damper back to about 1/3 open and the bottom damper down to about 1/5 that’s because I am familiar and know my smoker. *













IMG_20150326_115036_372.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 28, 2015






*




*  

*It went for one hour, and then I bumped my temp to 110 °*

*I added about 2/3 of a chimney of lump that was already burning good, also added a couple of chunks of pecan. Opened my bottom damper a little more (just a bit) till the temp was at 110 ° bumped back the damper a little.*













IMG_20150326_125302_774.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 28, 2015






*




*

*I changed 10° every thirty min to an hour, until I was at 175 °*

*By adding a little more and a little more lump a couple of pieces *

*Of Pecan, and adjusting the dampers*













IMG_20150326_133910_966.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 28, 2015


















IMG_20150326_140806_038.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 28, 2015


















IMG_20150326_144026_572.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 28, 2015


















IMG_20150326_152255_051.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 28, 2015


















IMG_20150326_154336_866.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 28, 2015






*                                                                              
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*




*

*




*

*Main thing is just paying attention*

*Now when I do a Brisket, Butts, ribs anything that requires more heat, I start out the same way, just with a bigger fire. Usually a couple of chimneys of lump, then when it gets going I add splits, run my top damper pretty much wide open and the bottom damper about ½ open then adjust to maintain the 225 ° I usually smoke at. It’s Really Not hard, just takes practice*

*




*  

*This is when I added the top damper       *

*Makes a huge Difference *













IMG_20140922_154825_586.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 28, 2015


















IMG_20140408_150945_246.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 28, 2015






*




*

*Thanks hope this is somewhat helpful*

*Gary*


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 28, 2015)

Great post.

Now  I need is a big smoker.


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 28, 2015)

Funny I am reading this....just about an hour ago I had to move the compressor tank that will one day be a RF smoker...


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Mar 28, 2015)

Great post, Gary.  I will definitely be using this advice since I just started building my vertical reverse flow.


----------



## aceoky (Mar 28, 2015)

Great tutorial!!


----------



## gary s (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks Aceoky  and for the point

Gary


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 29, 2015)

And another one . . .http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101

I did thisone several years ago, how ever for paying attention, Gary , points


----------



## gary s (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Oldschool

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 29, 2015)

Great thread & info Gary !  Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2015)

This has to be a Super help to stick burners!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can't believe how Gary can control his temps as if he was using my MES 40 Watt Burner!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Taking Temps up 10° at a time-----It's just Amazing!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great Thread, Gary!--------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks guys for the compliments and Bear for the point

Gary


----------



## mad dart (Aug 2, 2015)

Gary,

When adding the wood do you put it right on the lump or do you set it a little bit away from it? Do you only add 1 stick of wood at a time? I was reading that you don't want a fire going just smoke from the wood. This I will be trying to master! haha

Any help I would definitely appreciate. 

Louis~


----------



## gary s (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey Louis,   I add my splits right on top.  Sometimes I'll add 1 and other times I'll add 2   Kind of depends on a few things, If I am trying to get the temp up faster and hotter I'll add 2 sometimes 3 splits

Once my temp is where I want it, I just keep and eye on it and add 1 split ass needed.     Play with it a few smokes, get familiar with your smoker and you'll have it down pat in no time.

Smoking and Grilling, are like anything else, the more you practice the better and easier it gets.

Gary


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 2, 2015)

You have learned well,Grasshopper! Good explation , Gary .  You need another pointg for that one!

As always...


----------



## mad dart (Aug 2, 2015)

Great info Gary! I can definitely use it. 

I will be heading to pick up a variety of seasoned wood this week from here......

http://www.thewoodshedoc.com/Cooking_Wood.html


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey Gary

GREAT tutorial.  Back to basics and a whole lot of helpful info.  This will be a great help to anybody with a stick/charcoal burner.







Gary


----------



## gary s (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks Gary,     Way to many people try to over think and make Smoking too complicated .   If people would stop and think, watch what the pit masters do (NOT THE TV SHOW)

They keep things simple

Gary


----------



## for-q cookers (Aug 4, 2015)

excellent tutorial, Gary.

My old OKJ is an easy read... damper stays open, 1 chimney full of charcoal to start, add a stick or two once coals are white. bring temp down by adjusting exhaust vent... throw a stick on as needed or every 3rd beer.


----------



## billv (Nov 16, 2015)

I have a Lang 36 inch reverse flow smoker that I am trying to get the hang of using.  I cooked some ribs this past weekend and managed to keep the temp between 250 and 275 for about 3 1/2 hours. You guys have given me some really good info on here so thanks to everyone.  How do you give points to someone?


----------



## gary s (Nov 16, 2015)

BillV said:


> I have a Lang 36 inch reverse flow smoker that I am trying to get the hang of using.  I cooked some ribs this past weekend and managed to keep the temp between 250 and 275 for about 3 1/2 hours. You guys have given me some really good info on here so thanks to everyone.  How do you give points to someone?


See the little green thumbs up at the bottom of the post you are wanting to give points too. Click on it a pop up box will open up just add your comment the click Add to Reputation   That's it  !!      Then Most people will leave a comment in the reply box and let them know they thought it was point worthy.  Hope this helps

Gary


----------



## billv (Nov 16, 2015)

thanks Gary, got it.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 17, 2015)

Very helpful post my friend . B


----------



## upin smoke (Nov 17, 2015)

Great post especially for us stick burners Gary...

It sounds like you torch the grill and cook chamber right after lighting the fire box.. I never thought to do that but what a great idea to help bring cook chamber up to temp and maybe a little sterilizing at the same time ....

thanks for the idea..


----------



## gary s (Nov 17, 2015)

upin smoke said:


> Great post especially for us stick burners Gary...
> 
> It sounds like you torch the grill and cook chamber right after lighting the fire box.. I never thought to do that but what a great idea to help bring cook chamber up to temp and maybe a little sterilizing at the same time ....
> 
> thanks for the idea..


Thanks.  This works great in cold weather, gets up to temp a whole lot faster,

Gary


----------

